# Ome humor



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry people, I'm new at this (_posting videos_) but I found some trainging videos that may help you out. It seems we've been doing it all wrong! Here's some tips from some real pros:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

*Oh! This too!*

I'm a copperholic so I rolled around on the floor a bit while watching this:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I never cut pvc with a hand saw. Unless its for under the sink (Tubular) Otherwise I use a small miter saw. Cuts clean square shoulder every time.

Second I always prime the "Lip" of the fitting as well as the "Shoulder" of the pipe, then glue and wipe with my finger so I have 3 seals. The shoulder of the pipe, the mating surface and also the lip of the fitting to the pipe. Never had one fail a test that way.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Why don't they ever show it in a real situation. Like prime it then drop it in the dirt, cuss and repeat. Or, where its so tight you can barely get the brush around it. One hand making up a joint because you can fit both in the area. Whats up with the hacksaw?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, I never knew you needed to prime the inside of the pvc pipe. :laughing:
And man did he use alot of solder on that fitting.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> And man did he use alot of solder on that fitting.


He had a problem with too much water flow, so he restricted it by filling the fitting with solder!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

3/4 joint = 3/4" solder. i like how he set his torch on the table as it was burning at full speed. i wonder if he does that in a cabinet. we had a guy at work that would glue the inside of pipe. he would never tell me why he did it that way. who else uses a paint brush to apply primer?


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

:laughing:
I know! I'm sure this is the same dude I watched in Dec. giving tips on how (hee-HAW) to solder in a cut-off valve for a bath remodel. He did it on bricks on a cement floor and I was sure he was gonna call in a 5-alarm!
He must have stuck it in with Sharkbites when the camera wasn't rolling because it was pathetic!

Kid needs a better torch, and get that f*kn roll of solder out of his hands! Send him out to pasture with his steel wool and some knitting needles so he can make something useful. Like a horse and buggy so he can ride outta Dodge! :laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Whimpy hands use a knife to remove burrs from pvc pipe. Man hands use their cut up fingers. Camera man was so embarassed that he let the guys arm hide his procedure. :thumbdown:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Geez! I think my oldest which is 9 now. When he was 7 I had him sweat together 3 shower valves for me, I think he used less solder than that!:laughing:

On the serious note: He did sweat together 3 shower valves at age 7 and only had 3 sweat leaks..( Not to bad for his time with a torch and solder and at age &)

Check the little dude out!:thumbsup:


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

I like how he used his finger to wipe on the flux. I have seen a guy I use to work with glue the inside on a vertical so the gravity supposedly would then seal the inside.


----------



## plumbob78 (May 8, 2009)

:laughing:We can laugh and make fun of the guy, but we realy should thank him. Videos like that get home owners to tryit them selfs and end up f**king it all up then they call us to fix it. I charge extra for redoing someoes fups.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Since when did reaming go out of style.

I always prime and apply glue to the end of foam core. I know, I know...I should not use that crap...but hey


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I love U-Tube where any idiot with a cam can become an expert...:laughing:

3KP, I did my 1st sweat joints at age 8 your kid is right on time...:thumbup:

I think I'd like to edit some of those videos redoing the sound track then repost them... It could be fun...:laughing:


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

3KP, that's beautiful!

My daughter (now 25) just looks at me like I'm an ass (an "ass" like a donkey... not an a$$ like a butthole) when I ask if she can solder something together for me. She was four when I "had to watch her" (don't read child labor into this!!!) and she cleaned all my copper for me. I let her sweat some stuff together (that I didn't use on any jobs) but she used to watch and would exclaim, "Oh, Daddy, it's getting that colour!" while I soldered umpteen shower valves for the soccer club.

She was so cute in her coveralls and safety glasses!

I used to think, "She has the eye!" but she grew out of it and now is a studio photographer.  I really miss those days!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Choctaw said:


> Since when did reaming go out of style.
> 
> I always prime and apply glue to the end of foam core. I know, I know...I should not use that crap...but hey


 
me too. water will seep through if you dont when you test it and come out around w.c. flanges that are installed


----------

